# .:1/29*[INVITES]*[INVITE THREAD] - |RootzWiki Invites Thread|:.



## Gman (Sep 4, 2011)

.: [INVITES]*[INVITE THREAD] - |RootzWiki Invites Thread|:.

Just like the subject states, I know there are a couple of individual threads for invites for things like closed beta's etc, I figured we might as well have one place that stores them all or link to already existing threads to be able to get notifications of invites available etc. This could be a place to notify of available or to find out how to request/get one. I will try and keep it as simple as possible - x/y = invites remaing/originally available (although who really cares about y?)

Alpha Scope [2/4]
Dropbox - 2GB free + 250MB
Google's Schemer Thread [7/10]
Google Schemer invite - Clickable link [18/20]


----------



## droidiac13 (Dec 19, 2011)

Great idea Gman!!!


----------



## cvbcbcmv (Sep 14, 2011)

Good idea, I recently had a ton of invites but they are all public now.


----------



## Gman (Sep 4, 2011)

I still have schemer invites if some one is interested, post your email address and I can send


----------



## Gman (Sep 4, 2011)

I have 18 left for schemer


----------



## Kris_WasHere (Oct 15, 2011)

So I have some invites for Schemer the new product from Google that is still beta!

Google Schemer



> *Ever wonder what to do? Us too. Schemer can help.*
> 
> Whether it's exploring a new city, checking out a friend's movie recommendation, or just finding new activities for your weekends, Schemer lets you discover new things to do, share schemes with friends, and make the most of your day.


If your interested just let me know by sending me a email or a PM! 

Google Schemer: 0/20


----------



## kvswim (Aug 20, 2011)

I have some Dropbox invites. If I invite you and you join, we both get some extra space.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## Gman (Sep 4, 2011)

Added a clickable link for schemer in post one.


----------



## Gman (Sep 4, 2011)

Check your PM when you get a chance 


kvswim said:


> I have some Dropbox invites. If I invite you and you join, we both get some extra space.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------

